# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Stupid question here

## AbranV

This may seem like a weird question but WHEN do you start to age a frog? 

For example, Mija my bullfrog is 2 1/2 years old, or 5 years old.

 If you count out of the water, no more tail, than she's 2 1/2. She spent 2+ years as a tadpole, which would make her older. 

Any thoughts on which is correct, birth or metamorphosis?

Thanks

----------


## bill

We go by the date they are out of the water, or oow 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> We go by the date they are out of the water, or oow 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


I didn't knew there was something like oow for frogs haha! Much like the same way as oop (out of pouch) for sugar gliders then :P

----------

